# PDA an SPS anbinden



## maccap (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen PDA mittels MPI oder am besten mittels PROFIBUS an eine S7-300 anzubinden?
Gruß Mario


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
meines Wissens hat das noch keiner gemacht, aber Du kannst mal bei Zottel nachfragen ob das mit seinem Libnodave klappen könnte.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur sagen an eine 200er müßte es klappen, aber das müßtes Du Dir selbst programmieren, über RS232.
Literatur dazu:
http://www.b-kainka.de/palm.htm

und wurde auch schon mal hier behandelt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1934&highlight=pda

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Markus (20 Juli 2005)

anbinden wozu?
was hast du vor?


----------



## maccap (21 Juli 2005)

*re*

Ich suche nach einer preiswerten alternative, um Prozessdaten einer SPS zu archivieren. Soll im rahmen einer Diplomarbeit geschehen. Wollte dabei ein bischen Schnittstelle programmieren, VB .NET programmieren, die Daten per Fernwartung abfragen und evtl. eine kleine Visualisierung auf dem PDA laufen lassen. Ist ein PDA überhaupt dazu ausgelegt, für so einen Dauerbetrieb in einem Schaltschrank mit Innenaufstellung?
oder kennt ihr preiswerte alternativen, so eine art mini-pc unter 400€ ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
der PDA würde das wohl mitmachen, aber Du müßtes alles selbst programmieren, leichter würde das mit einem alten Schlepptop werden (brauch nicht so schnell sein) und einem OPC-Server z.B. Rothenbacher für ca.60€ na ja, und dem MPI Adapter, da müßtes Du auch mit VB oder C++ rumwerkeln aber das dürfte nicht so schwer werden, und wie gesagt es gibt noch Libnodave von Zottel kannst Du dir ja mal anschauen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2192&highlight=libnodave

mfg

dietmar


----------



## MatMer (21 Juli 2005)

Hi,
mal ne andere Idee reicht nicht einfach nen alter PC bzw. nur das Mainboard da es man ja nichts übermäßig Leistungsstarkes braucht. Einfach das Mainboard nehmen ne alte Grafikkarte und dann versuchen nen Preiswerten Mini Monitor kriegen. 
Weiß jetzt nicht ob das prinzipiell möglich ist oder überhaupt in Frage kommt.


----------



## maccap (21 Juli 2005)

naja, ein alter laptop bzw alte rechnerteile bieten nicht gerade eine basis für reproduzierbarkeit. wenn das system einmal läuft, sollte es auch dann bei meheren Kunden eingesetzt werden. außerdem habe ich ca 6 monate für die diplomarbeit zeit. da kann man auch mal was selbst programmieren. kenne  mich nur noch nicht mit den unteren layern vom profibus bzw mpi aus, sodass ich den aufwand nicht abschätzen kann. 
gibt es opc-server, die auf nem pda laufen? 
brauche ich nen mpi/pb-adapter zwischen pda und sps? 
gibt es adapter, dass ich die serielle schnittstelle des pdas auf nen 9-pol-d-sub-stecker hinbekomme?


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
also ich sehe nur die Möglichkeit Zottel
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?1934&highlight=pda 
also über Java, einen MPI adapter brauchst Du dann zur anbindung.

Oder Du spendierst der Steuerung eine RS232 Karte, dann hast wohl leichtes Spiel, dann brauchst Du auch keinen MPI, und kannst direkt dein PDA ansteuern, mußt aber die SPS umprogrammieren. So eine karte kannst Du bei ebay für ca.60-100€ erstehen, aber wie gesagt Du mußt das Programm umgestallten.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Markus (21 Juli 2005)

naja bei der kommunikation über serielle verbindung muss wie gesagt die sps-software auch geändert werden damit sie die gewünschten daten an der schnittstelle zur verfügung stellt...

wie wäre es mit ethernet?
gibt es pda mit ethernetschnittstelle?

dann entweder einen cp343-1 von siemens, oder den ibh-netlink welcher wesentlich billiger wäre...


ahhh jetzt fällts mir ein....

schau mal bei http://www.process-informatik.de/
die bieten sogar eine fertige software für den palm an...
demo gibts zum download!


----------



## Markus (21 Juli 2005)

hier der link zum demo dl:
http://www.process-informatik.de/ftp/pub/demos/plmpg109.exe


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Markus: Das ist total unanständig, da rauchen hier die Köpfe und Du hast sowas in der Schublade :lol: Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Info bestellt, denn die Seite gibt nich viel her, oder habe ich was übersehen :?: Wenn das Ding funktionieren sollte schaff ich mir noch ein Palm an.

@ maccap: wenn Du den Kauf tätigen solltest, schilder mal deine Erfahrung, ich bin unheimlich gespannt.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## maccap (21 Juli 2005)

@Markus: super, danke für den heißen Tipp! 
@lorenz2512: werde ich tun

schade, ist leider nur für palmOS verfügbar. wollte aber eigentlich auf windowsCE bzw windows mobile 2003 aufsetzen, oder welche Programmiersprachen gibt es für PalmOS?
Die Geschichte mit der Ethernet-Sache hört sich aber auch interessant an. Soweit ich weiss, kann man PDA mit ner Art mini-PC-Card erweitern. Den IBH-Netlink habe ich auch im Büro rumfliegen für WLAN-Geschichten. Werde es erstmal auf dieser Schiene versuchen. Das Libnodave müsste doch auch unter CE oder Mobile 2003 lauffähig sein oder nicht? 

Gruß Mario


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
also gehört habe ich von diesem Basic, kannst Dir ja die Demo mal anschauen, wenn die was ist kann ich ja mal meinen Bekannten fragen ob er das Basic noch braucht :wink:
http://www.pdassi.de/product.php?prod_id=1406

Libnodave unterstützt nur Linux und Windows, genau kann Dir das Zottel sagen.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Zottel (21 Juli 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Libnodave unterstützt nur Linux und Windows, genau kann Dir das Zottel sagen.


Libnodave selbst ist ja erstmal nur eine Bibliothek. Um sie zu nutzen, mußt du ja dein eigenes Anwenderprogramm schreiben und übersetzen können. Ob windowsCE bzw windows mobile 2003 mit unveränderten Win32 DLLs zusammenarbeiten weiß ich nicht. Aber da der Quelltext beiliegt, brauchst du  andernfalls nur Libnodave mit einem C-Compiler unter oder für windowsCE bzw windows mobile 2003 zu übersetzen.
Für palmOS wird man sicher ein paar Kleinigkeiten anpassen müssen, aber es sollte nicht sehr schwierig sein.


----------



## maccap (22 Juli 2005)

Das hört sich ja gut an, mein Thema für die Diplomarbeit nimmt so langsam immer mehr Form an.  
Dass der Quellcode von libnodave beiliegt, wusste ich noch nicht.
@Zottel:  Ist es dir Recht, wenn ich Fragmente davon für mein Programm nutzen würde? Das einzige was ich Dir dafür geben kann, ist eine "Würdigung" innerhalb meiner Diplomarbeit.
Start ist eh erst im Herbst, muss halt erstmal das Thema finden und eingrenzen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Zottel (22 Juli 2005)

maccap schrieb:
			
		

> @Zottel:  Ist es dir Recht, wenn ich Fragmente davon für mein Programm nutzen würde? Das einzige was ich Dir dafür geben kann, ist eine "Würdigung" innerhalb meiner Diplomarbeit.


Dafür steht es ja unter (L)GPL ((Library) General Public License). Das einzige was Du tun mußt, ist bei einem Fragment, das einige Codezeilen umfaßt, angeben wo es her kommt, wessen Copyright es ist und wo der vollständige Code erhältlich ist.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
welche Enttäuschung, zu meiner Anfrage(Palm-PG) habe ich nur eine Preisliste und andere Infos bekommen (bei den 40€ bleibt es nicht,  für S5 und S7 Vollausbau sind so um die 950€ fällig :roll, also lade ich mir jetzt einen Palm-Simulator und versuche mein Glück mit der Demo.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Schubert (16 September 2005)

Zur Kopplung PDA zu S7 einfach einen OPC Server auf WIN CE Basis (von WINCC Flex.) und mittels eines CP343-1 LEAN für S7-300 bzw.
CP443-1 für S7-400 mit nachgeschalteten Wandler auf Wireless LAN verwenden, dann ist das PDA auch noch tranportabel verwendbar (ist bei
größeren Anlagen vorteilhaft)


----------



## 0815prog (1 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

@Schubert: Wie ist das genauer "OPC Server auf WinCE Basis von WinCC flex"?? Der Rest (CP usw.) ist klar.

Genau so etwas suche ich im Moment.

_____________________________________________________________


----------

